# Private charter Dec 6,7,8 56 hour on Scat Cat Port A



## t-astragal

Hey 2coolers, some buddies and I have a 56 hr tuna trip booked on the Scat Cat out of Port Aransas. This is an amazing trip. The boat is huge and there is a max of 24 people on it. There are bunks, showers, grill, and a great captain and crew.

The cost is $730 plus tip ($100-$150) we can sleep on the boat Thursday before departing Friday. Bring your food and drinks. Pm me for more info. I may be slow to reply, so don't worry if it seems I'm ignoring you.

Here's the pic from last December.









Steve


----------



## CaptainHatt

send me more information 
thanks captainhatt


----------



## t-astragal

It's a great trip fellas. Tons of space and no assigned spaces. Jig a while, throw poppers then chunk and rest. 2 nights of tuna fishing with bottom fishing or trolling during the daytime. ( I sleep during mist of the day). Join us! Lets bloody up those decks! 


Steve


----------



## t-astragal

Make plans early. December will be here before you know it. 


Steve


----------



## t-astragal

My bull from last December trip.

Steve


----------



## DBgalveston

these trips are epic. i was on the trip last dec w/ steve. if you have never fished the Scatcat the boat and crew are fantastic. here is a pic of one of my yft, im currently on the oct trip but if i can get some funds together i will be hopping on this one as well.


----------



## B_Reid

Send me more info please. B


----------



## t-astragal

B_Reid said:


> Send me more info please. B


Did you get the link?

Steve


----------



## DeepBlueGulf

Sending you a PM.Tom - DeepBlueGulf


----------



## Caughtonacrab

Trolling in and out? Any tackle restrictions?


----------



## t-astragal

Caughtonacrab said:


> Trolling in and out? Any tackle restrictions?


No tackle restrictions but leave the Zebcos at home.  May do some trolling, it depends on the rig. If we go to Perdido we will troll, if Hoover or BV then we might troll or bottom fish the daytime. I'm gonna sleep some during the day and fish all the 2 nights.

Steve


----------



## SpecklFinAddict

What are the hour of departure and return? I think I'm interested in some of that action!


----------



## t-astragal

We can spend Thurs night on the boat (Dec 5). Trip leaves at 6 am Friday and returns on Sunday around noon or a bit later. 

We have 12 or so spots left (of 24), but don't wait until the end. If we don't fill it up by next month, we are going to let it become a public party boat trip.


----------



## t-astragal

So if anyone wants to join in on this trip as a private charter now is the time. We are going public after October 7 if we don't fill it up. We have the October and November trips completely booked but still have 14 spots for December. Lets go get some tooners!


Steve


----------



## CDB

For anyone thinking about this trip, I definitely recommend it. Here is a picture from the trip that just got back yesterday. We limited out on YFT the first night and spent Saturday chasing AJ, Grouper and snapper.


----------



## t-astragal

We are having to go public with the trip now. Should be similar but Fisherman's Wharf will take the payment. 


Steve


----------



## tuna333

*scat cat*

good Old days


----------



## fishingredcat

tuna333 said:


> good Old days


You do realize that this is a 6-year-old thread?


----------



## Duckchasr

fishingredcat said:


> You do realize that this is a 6-year-old thread?


lol I'm over here going man that's on my bucket list. I wonder if I could get away.


----------



## GabiJohnson

send me more information
thanks captainhatt


----------

